# Karten für die Gamescom 2013  /  Gamescom Tickets 2013



## TrustedSeller321 (2. Juni 2013)

*Karten für die Gamescom 2013  /  Gamescom Tickets 2013*

Karten für Gamescom (Donnerstag, 22.08.2013, bis Sonntag, 25.08.2013)

Dauerticket offizieller Preis: 32€ - Mein Preis: 20€
Tagesticket offizieller Preis: 11€ - Mein Preis: 5€
(Tickets inkl. Fahrausweis für Bus und Bahn)
Lebenslange Garantie dass die Karte funktioniert
Zahlung per PayPal 
Karte wird per Mail verschickt, einfach zuhause ausdrucken
(Vor Ort wird nur der Barcode eingescannt)


Gamescom Tickets (Thursday, 22.08.2013, until Sunday, 25.08.2013)

Season Ticket official Price: 32€ - My Price: 20€
Day Ticket official Price: 11€ - My Price: 5€
(Tickets for Public Transportation are included)
Lifetime Warranty on Tickets
Payment via Paypal
You will receive the tickets via E-Mail, just print at home
(On site the barcode gets scanned)


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Juni 2013)

TrustedSeller321 schrieb:


> Lebenslange Garantie dass die Karte funktioniert


 
Ahahahahahahahajahaja


----------



## TrustedSeller321 (4. Juni 2013)

Was ist daran so lustig ?


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2013)

GamesCOM, ich komme


----------

